# hello i am from israel and i am looking for big help !



## omer (Mar 26, 2007)

Hello ! ...

I am omer from israel 14 years old ! .... 4 more years for scholl ! ....

My eignlish not the best but i hope i tich more ! ...

I am tich to be jockey in israel ! ... in some farm ! 

Israel is not good place to do horse race ! and my dream is to be good jockey ! i am have the good body for this ! and i know to raid i got horse ! but here in israel is not the best thing ! So plz some 1 can give me tips what can i do ! .... i am and if u can talk with me in My msn or mail plz : 

MSN: [email protected]
mail: [email protected]

I am like horse race ! i see that and i am rly want it ! ...

i am want to tich and i can come for other contrey in 17-18 age ! ....... for tich to be jockey but i think its be to late for me ! bicaus here in israel is bad ticher for race ! 

Plz its dream ! ....... talk with me ! ....

my horse is crazy but i like them ! he is torbred age 4 and i want take them for horse race in 5-7 age ! but i am dont know where i can learn to be good jockey ! 

Plz talk to my on msn ! i am sorry if i make bad think in this forum i just want to be that ! ....


Omer 14 llike horse race and want be jockey ! if u want to see movies with i am raid i can give it ! plz talk to me on msn ! but i try look in this forum any way ! thank u ! 
phone: 0502663057


----------



## EpicÃ©a (Mar 25, 2007)

Hello


----------

